# Random pics from the yard



## Az tortoise compound (Mar 11, 2011)

You know you are a silly tortoise keeper when you get excited about the weeds (purposely planted) growing in the garden. 
London Rocket, Dandelion, Grass




Mallow and California Clover





peach blossoms







Snapdragon



I had a spy watching me as I threw our Yellowfoots some mealworms



Of course, I had to share with the local wall lizards.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, I am jealous of your weeds! Also your nice weather. This winter is never ending!


----------



## exoticsdr (Mar 11, 2011)

Erin, 
I feel your pain....that's why I moved to 
Texas.


----------



## Laura (Mar 11, 2011)

we might have to mow this week! 
Does anyone else find themselves daydreaming out the passenger window when driving somewhere.. 
Ohh that would be a good tort field, look at those weeds, Hmm I wonder....


----------



## dmmj (Mar 11, 2011)

When I am driving around I always think I should start a bio tort mowing business, the problem of course is most of the empty lots here are city owned and most likely sprayed.


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Mar 11, 2011)

Laura said:


> we might have to mow this week!
> Does anyone else find themselves daydreaming out the passenger window when driving somewhere..
> Ohh that would be a good tort field, look at those weeds, Hmm I wonder....


I do to...
When I see fields with lots of weeds and such I always wonder, how fast can our Sulcatas could turn it all to dirt?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 11, 2011)

I wish I had sun and weeds and grass instead of constant rain. The grass is full of mold, everything outside is covered with a green slime or green moldy growing substance. I slip and slide walking across the deck and Bob hasn't had any grass for months. I think next winter he's going to go live in Calif with my sister. That would be the good thing to do for him. I would miss him like crazy, but it's the best thing to do for him...
plus with him walking around on the soggy grass he is making Sulcata trails and mud. He's ruined the grass and I am afraid it's not going to grow back right....


----------



## Tom (Mar 11, 2011)

Laura said:


> Does anyone else find themselves daydreaming out the passenger window when driving somewhere..
> Ohh that would be a good tort field, look at those weeds, Hmm I wonder....




CONSTANTLY. My wife and I went to see a horse facility tonight and all I saw was space for tortoise pens and free tortoise food growing everywhere.

We had to bring in the weed wackers today at the ranch. The foxtails were just about to start drying out and become a problem. I sure love all that free grass, but it always ends in horrible foxtails.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Laura (Mar 17, 2011)

foxtails should be hand picked or mowed with a bagger.. otherwise they re plant or dry out and are still a threat to those who walk by..


----------

